
Facebook's New HQ Is Every Office Worker's Worst Nightmare - bvrlt
http://thenextweb.com/facebook/2015/05/07/zuck-by-the-watercooler/
======
bvrlt
I'm curious if there is any correlation between the size of the open space and
the difficulty to concentrate. My guess would be that you are mostly affected
by the close surrounding and that it doesn't matter if the open space is
434,000, 1,000 or even 10 sqft.

